
Ask HN: Paper vs. Digital Journaling - rasulkireev
Hello Hacker News,<p>I have been on and off of journaling for the past three years. I have tried both paper and digital journaling. I don&#x27;t have a strong preference to one versus another. I was wondering what Hacker News community take on this.<p>Please share your opinion and links to some work that talks about the two. (Please don&#x27;t share the lifehacker article :) )
======
rasulkireev
One big advantage of digital for me is that when using digital journal you can
parse all the text with a script and do some sort of analysis on the journal
entries (# of words, time it took to write, which words are used the most,
etc.). Apart form this I'm not sure. That said, I've never actually used this,
but want to in the future.

~~~
rasulkireev
Another advantage of digital is search. Not that I use it regularly, but it
can be useful in the future.

In defense of paper, I can say that with OCR technologies developing more and
more in the future it will be no problem to move all hand written notes to a
digital system.

